# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  أيمن زيدان يعود إلى يوميات مدير عام

## الحصن نيوز

قبل سنوات عديدة تابعنا مسلسل "يوميات مدير عام" والذي أبدع فيه الفنان أيمن زيدان، ولكل من أحبّ ذلك الفنان وذلك المسلسل، نبشّركم بجزء ثانٍ! حيث أنهى المخرج السوري زهير قنوع تصوير الجزء الثاني من المسلسل الكوميدي الشهير "يوميات مدير عام". والذي يعود بعد 15 عاما من الجزء الأول. ويتميز العمل بإلقائه الضوء على الفساد والرشوة والبيروقراطية المنتشرة في المديريات الحكومية، وغيرها من المشكلات التي تناولها الجزء الأول ولكن بنبض 2011.

وقال المخرج زهير قنوع: "العمل من نوع الكوميدي الخفيف ولن يقدم تجديداً على مستوى الطرح، لافتا إلى أن العمل سيتناول الرشوة بطرق جديدة وبمعادلات مبتكرة تختلف عن الدفع الكاش". وأضاف أن "أبطال الجزء الأول الأساسيين متواجدين في الجزء الثاني، والتغيير طال فقط دور الزوجة وشقيقتها، أما بقية الممثلين الذين يجسدون أدوار الموظفين، فتغيروا بحكم تغير المديرية التي يعمل بها المدير العام". يذكر أن العمل سيكون جاهزاً للعرض خلال دراما رمضان 2011، ويشارك فيه نخبة من ألمع نجوم الدراما السورية الذين يصل عدد إلى نحو 120 شخصية.

ويستمر الفنان أيمن زيدان في دور المدير"أحمد عبد الحق" حيث ضمن أحداث الجزء الجديد يكلفه الوزير بمحاربة الفساد بمؤسسة حكومية جديدة وخلال رحلته يكشف عديدا من أشكال الفساد والتجاوزات القانونية بطرق غريبة ولكن في إطار كوميدي. وتجسد الفنانة مها المصري دور "أميرة" زوجة المدير العام بدلا من الفنانة نادين خوري في الجزء الأول، والتي أشارت إلى أنه "سيكون هناك اختلاف في الأداء، وتركيز أكثر على البيت والعائلة ومشاكل الأولاد وخاصة الابنة المتزوجة خلال أحداث العمل".



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

